# Leonard Cohen



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm just discovering this man's incredible music and am falling in love. So far I really enjoy everything since the "I'm Your Man" album. That deep voice, with beautiful female backup vocals, and captivating beats and arrangements.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

That's great! I love him too, although you need to take him in in relatively small doses.

It also makes me wonder where you've been the last fifty years. No pun intended. It's a serious question, at least if you're over 50 years of age.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Casebearer said:


> That's great! I love him too, although you need to take him in in relatively small doses.
> 
> It also makes me wonder where you've been the last fifty years. No pun intended. It's a serious question, at least if you're over 50 years of age.


I'm 33. :tiphat:


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Ah, you're excused then :lol:


----------

